# MS BODIL Dorsch und Lengtour 12.09. + 13.09.2011



## stefanwitteborg (23. Juni 2011)

Es ist wieder soweit!

Unsere Herbsttour auf dicke Dorsche, stramme Lengs und den ein oder anderen Seelachs steht an.
Da ich ja aufgrund der dazwischen gekommenen Geburt meiner Tochter jetzt im Juni nicht dabei sein konnte freue ich mich umso mehr auf den September:g!

Teilnehmer max. 10 Leute!

1. Stefan Witteborg
2 Jan ( Noworkteam )
3. Livio
4. Schwedenfahrer
5. Ralf (ralle)
6.Thomas (Kumpel von ralle)
7. Schwedenfahrer Kollege
8. Schwedenfahrer Kollege
9. Schwedenfahrer Kollege
10.

Kosten: Bootsmiete 3300 Euro
Kosten pro Teilnehmer: 330 Euro
Bezahlung: bis 6 Wochen vor Abfahrt auf mein Konto

Ablauf der Tour: 

Am ersten Tag fischen wir auf Leng und Seelachs, da die letzteren gerne über den tiefliegenden Wracks im Mittelwasser stehen, und am zweiten Tag geht´s auf die hoffentlich dicken Dorsche!


P.S.: Noch was in eigener Sache. Bin ja eigentlich immer davon aus gegangen das sowas selbstverständlich ist. Wer sich hier anmeldet und dann kurzfristig abspringt und keinen Ersatz stellt muss für den Fahrpreis aufkommen.
Ohne wenn und aber!


----------



## Livio (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: MS BODIL Dorsch und Lengtour 12.09. + 13.09.2011*

Mahlzeit,

juhu, es geht auch mal auf Seelachs, da bin ich fast jungfräulich.... ;-)

Ich freue mich jedenfalls jetzt schon riesig und Danke schon mal vorab für die Orga die bisher nie Wünsche offen ließ, falls noch Hilfe benötigt wird bitte melden. Gehe dann die Tage nochmal in meinen Angelkeller, irgendwas fehlt ja immer .... Meine bisherigen gebastelten Montagen probiere ich dann Ende Juli mal auf dem weißen Riff aus.


----------



## stefanwitteborg (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: MS BODIL Dorsch und Lengtour 12.09. + 13.09.2011*

Ich bin mit Jan Mitte Juli vorher auch noch mal auf der Bodil. 
Freu mich schon, im T-Shirt und kurzer Hose hoffe ich!

LG


----------



## gerihecht (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: MS BODIL Dorsch und Lengtour 12.09. + 13.09.2011*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> Ich bin mit Jan Mitte Juli vorher auch noch mal auf der Bodil.
> Freu mich schon, im T-Shirt und kurzer Hose hoffe ich!
> 
> LG


 
Moin 
Viel Spaß euch beiden .
Wie sieht es mit 2012 aus die gute Bodil ist ja schon ziemlich ausgebucht.
Gruß Gerd.


----------



## stefanwitteborg (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: MS BODIL Dorsch und Lengtour 12.09. + 13.09.2011*

Jan und ich haben uns entschieden in 2012 keine Buchungen mehr zu machen!


----------



## Papi1 (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: MS BODIL Dorsch und Lengtour 12.09. + 13.09.2011*

Wenn ich das so sehe seit ihr erst neun habt ihr noch ein platz für den papi
gruß Christoph


----------



## stefanwitteborg (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: MS BODIL Dorsch und Lengtour 12.09. + 13.09.2011*

Klar haben wir!
Soll ich dich eintragen?


----------



## knutemann (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: MS BODIL Dorsch und Lengtour 12.09. + 13.09.2011*

@papi
In deiner Sig steht, dass du am 12.09.11 zum Nordkap fährst|kopfkrat diese Tour hier findet aber am 12. u. 13.09.11 statt#c


----------



## Papi1 (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: MS BODIL Dorsch und Lengtour 12.09. + 13.09.2011*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> Klar haben wir!
> Soll ich dich eintragen?


 ja natürlich 
kommen leute aus NRW mit wegen fahrgemeinschaft


----------



## Papi1 (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: MS BODIL Dorsch und Lengtour 12.09. + 13.09.2011*



knutemann schrieb:


> @papi
> In deiner Sig steht, dass du am 12.09.11 zum Nordkap fährst|kopfkrat diese Tour hier findet aber am 12. u. 13.09.11 statt#c


 ich muste meine pläne bischen endern ich würde gerne mit euch fahren


----------



## knutemann (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: MS BODIL Dorsch und Lengtour 12.09. + 13.09.2011*

Ich fahr leider nicht mit aber fettes Petrie und gutes Wetter#h


----------



## stefanwitteborg (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: MS BODIL Dorsch und Lengtour 12.09. + 13.09.2011*

Falls jemand abspringt, soll ich dich vormerken oder hast du grundsätzlich keine Zeit Wolfgang?


----------



## gerihecht (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: MS BODIL Dorsch und Lengtour 12.09. + 13.09.2011*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> Jan und ich haben uns entschieden in 2012 keine Buchungen mehr zu machen!


 Moin 
Mensch das ist aber sehr schade.
Ja habt ihr vielleicht eine Vorstellung wann ihr nächstes Jahr los wollt?
Ich würde sonst mit Christian versuchen eine oder 2 Touren zu organisieren ist doch schöner wenn einige bekannte Gesichter dabei sind.
Gruß Gerd.


----------



## knutemann (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: MS BODIL Dorsch und Lengtour 12.09. + 13.09.2011*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> Falls jemand abspringt, soll ich dich vormerken oder hast du grundsätzlich keine Zeit Wolfgang?



Danke Stefan aber da passt es zeitich überhaupt nicht bei mir.


----------



## ralle (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: MS BODIL Dorsch und Lengtour 12.09. + 13.09.2011*

Sodele - mein Kumpel kann erst morgen seinen Dienstplan checken - dann sehen wir weiter. 

Noch ne Frage zur Orga - schlafen und Essen an Bord - Bettzeug oder Schlafsack mitbringen - ist auch schon ne Übernachtung vom Sonntag zu Montag möglich ??


----------



## stefanwitteborg (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: MS BODIL Dorsch und Lengtour 12.09. + 13.09.2011*

@wolfgang...ahhh ich sehe du bist Ende August in Norwegen! Viel Spaß!

@ralle: Kein Problem! Schlafen kannst du ab 22.00 am Sonntagabend, den da können wir auf das Schiff. Bettzeug mitbringen ist ratsam, aber auch vorhanden. Essen und Trinken kann man selber mitbringen oder dazu buchen...ist eigentlich ne gute Sache...aber da sprechen wir drüber wenn wir alle zusammen haben.

Gruß


----------



## ralle (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: MS BODIL Dorsch und Lengtour 12.09. + 13.09.2011*

P.S  ich tackere mal den Thread oben fest !

so muß er nicht immer wieder "hochgeholt" werden !


----------



## knutemann (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: MS BODIL Dorsch und Lengtour 12.09. + 13.09.2011*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> @wolfgang...ahhh ich sehe du bist Ende August in Norwegen! Viel Spaß!


Jepp|rolleyes und zwar hierhttp://www.norge-fjord.de/vikna.htm
Danke#h


----------



## ralle (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: MS BODIL Dorsch und Lengtour 12.09. + 13.09.2011*

So - mußte den Kumpel umtauschen   muß zur Chefarzttagung - Pech gehabt.

Kumpel Thomas ist Kneiper und hat gleich zugesagt !

Plätze 8+9 sind vergeben !!


----------



## stefanwitteborg (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: MS BODIL Dorsch und Lengtour 12.09. + 13.09.2011*

Das freut mich!
Schön das Ihr dabei seid!


----------



## prinz1980 (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: MS BODIL Dorsch und Lengtour 12.09. + 13.09.2011*

hallo an alle,
wäre noch ein platz frei in eurer runde?
hätte interesse an einem platz.


----------



## stefanwitteborg (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: MS BODIL Dorsch und Lengtour 12.09. + 13.09.2011*

Hallo Ronny,

melde mich morgen bei Dir!

Gruß Stefan


----------



## stefanwitteborg (2. August 2011)

*AW: MS BODIL Dorsch und Lengtour 12.09. + 13.09.2011*

Ein Platz wäre noch frei!


----------



## ralle (3. August 2011)

*AW: MS BODIL Dorsch und Lengtour 12.09. + 13.09.2011*

mal ne Frage in die Runde an die Profis 

wie ist denn so der generelle Ablauf ?

wer reist schon am Sonntag an - werden die Plätze ausgelost - wie lange ist die Anfahrt ans Riff usw. 

ihr seht - ich bin heiss wie Frittenfett


----------



## stefanwitteborg (3. August 2011)

*AW: MS BODIL Dorsch und Lengtour 12.09. + 13.09.2011*

Moin Ralle,

also Anfahrt zum ersten Angelplatz liegt bei ca 10 Stunden! Also genug Zeit um zu schlafen und morgens die Nahrung für einen langen Tag aufzunehmen:g!
Plätze können wir auslosen, aber das ist egal wo man steht...geangelt wird eh nur auf einer Seite und manchmal ist es vorne besser, manchmal hinten oder in der Mitte!
Anreisen am Sonntag sowieso, um 22.00 ist "Boarding"#h
Schiff legt dann gegen 01.00 ab!

Riff ist nicht der richtige Ausdruck, auf dem Riff angelt man eher von Hirtshals und Hanstholm! Wir fahren ins Seegebiet Fischer, hauptsächlich Wrackangeln in bis zu 150 m Tiefe am ersten Tag und am zweiten so bis 80 m!

Wenn dir noch was auf dem Herzen liegt, frag ruhig!|bla:


----------



## stefanwitteborg (4. August 2011)

*AW: MS BODIL Dorsch und Lengtour 12.09. + 13.09.2011*

3 Plätze sind noch frei!


----------



## stefanwitteborg (11. August 2011)

*AW: MS BODIL Dorsch und Lengtour 12.09. + 13.09.2011*

Es sind noch 2 Plätze frei!


----------



## ralle (18. August 2011)

*AW: MS BODIL Dorsch und Lengtour 12.09. + 13.09.2011*

Kohle ist gestern raus !!


----------



## Livio (18. August 2011)

*AW: MS BODIL Dorsch und Lengtour 12.09. + 13.09.2011*

dto.bei mir auch...

Hab Montagen gebastelt als ob wir eine Woche weg fahren ...


----------



## stefanwitteborg (22. August 2011)

*AW: MS BODIL Dorsch und Lengtour 12.09. + 13.09.2011*

Also....

ES SIND NOCH PLÄTZE FREI!!!


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (25. August 2011)

*AW: MS BODIL Dorsch und Lengtour 12.09. + 13.09.2011*

Ich will zwar nicht mitfahren aber der Kapitän der MS Bodil scheint sein Geschäft wirklich zu verstehen#6
Ganz frisch aus dem Ticker per Satellitentelefon kam die Meldung an die "Fiskeavisen", dass auf der MS Bodil bei einer Mehrtagestour wahrscheinlich ein neuer dänischer Heringshai-Rekord gefangen wurde. (http://www.fiskeavisen.dk/Nyheder/a.htm?artid=435 ) 
Die Waage an Bord zeigt zwischen 95 und 102 Kg, die geeichte Waage kommt am Freitag im Hafen zum Zuge wenn die Bodil wieder einläuft.
Das Bild in der Meldung zeigt nicht den neuen Rekord-Heringshai sondern einen 47-Kg-Fisch der ebenfalls an Bord der MS Bodil gefangen wurde.
Der Fang gelang 100 Seemeilen weit draussen im Bereich von Bohrinseln. Ausser Heringshaien wurden auch noch Dornhaie bis 7 kg gefangen.
Der Drill mit dem neuen dänischen Rekord-Heringshai dauerte wohl eine Stunde und der Fisch bot Fluchten von 400 m#6
Ein "Petri Heil" dem Fänger und den Mitfahrern der Tour im September wünsche ich auch ein paar "Klamotten"  ans Band!

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## stefanwitteborg (26. August 2011)

*AW: MS BODIL Dorsch und Lengtour 12.09. + 13.09.2011*

Hallo,

ja der Per hat es schon drauf. Gefischt wird meistens in Richtung DoggerBank. Die Heringshaitouren erstrecken sich immer über 5 Tage.
Für mich zu lang, ohne duschen und so. 
Aber bestimmt eine sehr spannende Sache.

Danke für deine Info!


----------



## Quappenjäger (26. August 2011)

*AW: MS BODIL Dorsch und Lengtour 12.09. + 13.09.2011*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ja der Per hat es schon drauf. Gefischt wird meistens in Richtung DoggerBank. Die Heringshaitouren erstrecken sich immer über 5 Tage.
> Für mich zu lang, ohne duschen und so.
> ...


 
musst mal bei der fio schauen , die machen auch so ne touren und da kannst duschen #hund so #c


----------



## noworkteam (27. August 2011)

*AW: MS BODIL Dorsch und Lengtour 12.09. + 13.09.2011*



Quappenjäger schrieb:


> musst mal bei der fio schauen , die machen auch so ne touren und da kannst duschen #hund so #c


 

Muss,..,ne muss man nicht....man kann oder man kann es auch sein lassen..


----------



## stefanwitteborg (28. August 2011)

*AW: MS BODIL Dorsch und Lengtour 12.09. + 13.09.2011*

lol...


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (2. September 2011)

*AW: MS BODIL Dorsch und Lengtour 12.09. + 13.09.2011*



MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> ...Ganz frisch aus dem Ticker per Satellitentelefon kam die Meldung an die "Fiskeavisen", dass auf der MS Bodil bei einer Mehrtagestour wahrscheinlich ein neuer dänischer Heringshai-Rekord gefangen wurde. (http://www.fiskeavisen.dk/Nyheder/a.htm?artid=435 )
> Die Waage an Bord zeigt zwischen 95 und 102 Kg, die geeichte Waage kommt am Freitag im Hafen zum Zuge wenn die Bodil wieder einläuft....


Um die Meldung von dem neuen dänischen Heringshai-Rekord abzurunden:
Der Heringshai wog auf einer geeichten Waage dann 94,5 Kg und war 2,16 m lang bei einem Umfang von 118 cm.
Hier http://www.fiskogfri.dk/Forside/Nyheder/Dansk-hajrekord-på-94-kilo und hier http://fiskeavisen.dk/nyheder/a.htm?artid=436 gibt's auch ein paar Bilder #6.

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Livio (2. September 2011)

*AW: MS BODIL Dorsch und Lengtour 12.09. + 13.09.2011*

Danke für die Info,

der UMFANG vom Hai würde mir, auf einen Dorsch bezogen was die LÄNGE anbelangt, schon ausreichen |rolleyes

Ich werde langsam hibbelig und geh heute Abend noch mal in den Keller schauen ob ich wirklich schon alles beisammen habe oder ob nicht doch was fehlt ....

Theoretisch darf ich 1900 Kg ziehen, da wäre noch ein wenig Platz wenn ich einen Hänger hätte.


----------



## zanderman111 (2. September 2011)

*AW: MS BODIL Dorsch und Lengtour 12.09. + 13.09.2011*

Wie, Du fährst ohne Anhänger da hin????

wie willste denn den Fang wieder mit bekommen???

Viel Spass, und viele viele Fische...

Gruß Kay


----------



## stefanwitteborg (2. September 2011)

*AW: MS BODIL Dorsch und Lengtour 12.09. + 13.09.2011*

Kay,

wenn du willst!

Ein Platz ist noch frei!

Gruß


----------



## zanderman111 (2. September 2011)

*AW: MS BODIL Dorsch und Lengtour 12.09. + 13.09.2011*

och Stefan,
klaro will ich, aber ich bekomme kein frei. Das ist mein ganzes Problem...

Gruß Kay


----------



## majoAB (5. September 2011)

*AW: MS BODIL Dorsch und Lengtour 12.09. + 13.09.2011*

Hallo,
wir (mein Vater und ich) wollten vom 6.-8.9. eine Tour machen. Leider wurde die wegen Wind gerade abgesagt.#q Wäre es möglich bei Euch noch mitzukommen?
Wär echt toll wenn ihr uns noch mitnehmt.|kopfkrat:vik:
PS ich habe übers Kutterboard auch geschrieben.
Gruß Majo


----------



## ralle (5. September 2011)

*AW: MS BODIL Dorsch und Lengtour 12.09. + 13.09.2011*

würden wir das auch erfahren,wenn die tour ausfällt - und wann?
würde ungern 850km fahren um die mir gleich wieder rückwärts anzuschauen.

wie macht ihr das mit dem Essen - nehmt ihr euch das mit oder bucht ihr das an Bord?


----------



## majoAB (5. September 2011)

*AW: MS BODIL Dorsch und Lengtour 12.09. + 13.09.2011*

Wir haben einfach dort angerufen und nachgefragt ob gefahren wird. Ich denke die Organisatoren machen das bestimmt. 850 km um sonst ist wirklich nicht ideal;+|krach:
Gruß Majo


----------



## noworkteam (5. September 2011)

*AW: MS BODIL Dorsch und Lengtour 12.09. + 13.09.2011*



ralle schrieb:


> würden wir das auch erfahren,wenn die tour ausfällt - und wann?
> würde ungern 850km fahren um die mir gleich wieder rückwärts anzuschauen.
> 
> wie macht ihr das mit dem Essen - nehmt ihr euch das mit oder bucht ihr das an Bord?


 
Sonntag gegen Mittag, oder wenn die Wetterlage positiv stabil ist, samstag abend..

also 850km umsonst kam noch nicht vor...

Das mit dem Essen das weiss ich auch nicht genau, ich hoffe aber mal mit Essen...weil warme Mahlzeit schon prima kommt...

Gruß


----------



## stefanwitteborg (5. September 2011)

*AW: MS BODIL Dorsch und Lengtour 12.09. + 13.09.2011*

Da bin ich wieder:g...war die letzten Tage beschäftigt|bla:!

Normalerweise machen wir bei 10 Anglern Schluss, und 9 sind wir im Moment...aber wenn die anderen nichts dagegen haben sollte das mit Euch beiden machbar sein...warten wir mal ab war die anderen sagen.

Das mit dem Essen hätte ich noch angesprochen...kosten 15 Euro pro Tag, wenn alle Ja sagen würde ich mit Essen buchen..ist einfach aber gut und macht satt!

Was sagt Ihr?


----------



## majoAB (5. September 2011)

*AW: MS BODIL Dorsch und Lengtour 12.09. + 13.09.2011*

Hallo,
wäre echt toll von Euch wenn ihr uns mitnehmt.:vik:
Wir waren heute früh doch sehr enttäuscht das wir nicht fahren können. Die ganze Vorfreude... und dann wird man so brutal auf die Erde zurück geholt.#q 

Wenn wir mit dürfen bezahlt der 11. ja schon fast das Essen für alle. 
Gruß Mario


----------



## Livio (6. September 2011)

*AW: MS BODIL Dorsch und Lengtour 12.09. + 13.09.2011*

Moin Männers,

ich habe kein Problem mit 11 Leuten zu fahren, ist dann halt schön kuschelig. :q

Aber mal im Ernst, ich denke das wir da keine Probleme bekommen würden, die meisten kennen sich ja auch untereinander.

Beim Essen bin ich ein wenig zurückhaltender da ich nicht alles so einfach zu mir nehmen kann..., schließe mich aber wie immer der Mehrheit an, müsste es halt nur im Vorfelde wissen.


----------



## ralle (6. September 2011)

*AW: MS BODIL Dorsch und Lengtour 12.09. + 13.09.2011*

Mein Kumpel und ich würden schon gerne mal ne warme Mahlzeit haben  - bei den vielen Drills gibts Hunger !!

gegen 2 Mann mehr habe ich nix -wenn die sich nicht zu dick machen 



wäre nicht schlecht wenn wir einen Termin hier setzen, wo alles dann fest ist - sprich ob ich noch Essen usw. kaufen muß - und wann es ne Wetterprognose gibt. Sonntag Mittag ist für uns schon ziemlich spät ob die Fahrt stattfindet oder nicht.


----------



## majoAB (6. September 2011)

*AW: MS BODIL Dorsch und Lengtour 12.09. + 13.09.2011*

Wir machen uns ganz schlank, versprochen.

Gruß Mario


----------



## gerihecht (6. September 2011)

*AW: MS BODIL Dorsch und Lengtour 12.09. + 13.09.2011*

Moin Männers
Ein dickes Petri und gutes Wetter 
Gruß Gerd.


----------



## Livio (6. September 2011)

*AW: MS BODIL Dorsch und Lengtour 12.09. + 13.09.2011*



gerihecht schrieb:


> Moin Männers
> Ein dickes Petri und gutes Wetter
> Gruß Gerd.


 
Petri Dank Gerd,

ich traue mich noch nicht bei Windfinder nach zu sehen ...

Wie war`s in Norwegen ? Kann ich irgendwo was lesen oder war ich wieder mal zu Blind ...


----------



## gerihecht (6. September 2011)

*AW: MS BODIL Dorsch und Lengtour 12.09. + 13.09.2011*

Hallo Thomas
Das mit dem Wind wird schon werden.
Einen Bericht hat Christian unter Reisebericht Norwegen 


 6. Vestfjord Cup 2011 vom 17.8. - 24.8.2011 geschrieben hätte auch besser laufen können.
Gruß Gerd


----------



## stefanwitteborg (6. September 2011)

*AW: MS BODIL Dorsch und Lengtour 12.09. + 13.09.2011*

Gut Mario, dann seid ihr mit an Board!

Ich werde dann essen für alle buchen...o.k.!
Getränke sind dann auch im Preis enthalten, Bier, Fanta und Cola!

Kosten dann für jeden ca. 30 Euro extra!

Das Wetter ist im Moment alles andere als gut, dann fangt schon mal an zu beten!

Gruß Stefan


----------



## majoAB (6. September 2011)

*AW: MS BODIL Dorsch und Lengtour 12.09. + 13.09.2011*

Super, vielen Dank fürs mitnehmen.#h Jetzt hoffen wir das Wetter macht uns keinen Strich durch die Rechnung, aber so viel Pech gibts doch eigentlich nicht#d, also sieht es doch gut aus.
Reicht es wenn ich das Geld direkt vor der Abfahrt zahle?
Gruß Mario

PS; unsere Namen: Mario und Klaus


----------



## stefanwitteborg (7. September 2011)

*AW: MS BODIL Dorsch und Lengtour 12.09. + 13.09.2011*

Hallo ihr beiden,

bei der letzten Tour bin ich zwar enttäuscht worden#t von jemandem der auch später angefragt hatte aber ich denke mal es reicht wenn ihr das Geld mitbringt...seid ja sozusagen eh nicht eingeplant gewesen!

Ja jetzt hoffen wir auf den Wind, das dem endlich mal die Puste ausgeht...ist ja schlimm wieviele Tief´s über Schottland und der Nordsee liegen...

http://www.windfinder.com/forecast/ekofisk

Also Stand heute wird das leider nicht...aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt!

LG


----------



## Livio (7. September 2011)

*AW: MS BODIL Dorsch und Lengtour 12.09. + 13.09.2011*

Moin Stefan,

könnte Per vieleicht auch ein paar "light" Getränke besorgen da ich die gezuckerten nicht vertrage? 

Un die Hoffnung gebe ich auch nicht auf


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (7. September 2011)

*AW: MS BODIL Dorsch und Lengtour 12.09. + 13.09.2011*

Tach alle zusammen,

schaue auch schon  WF rein und.................kommt wohl nicht so gut.

Aber die Hoffnung....................... zuletzt.#h

Wir sind auch einverstanden mit dem Essen.#6

Kohle bringen wir auch mit.

Hoffe das klappt diesmal, habe mir was Elektrisches zugegelegt.

Grüssle an alle Hoffenden  CD


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (7. September 2011)

*AW: MS BODIL Dorsch und Lengtour 12.09. + 13.09.2011*

Jungs hab grad bei WF die Lage gecheckt............Oh Man das sieht für Montag garnicht gut aus.



sche....dreck#q#q#q#q


----------



## Livio (7. September 2011)

*AW: MS BODIL Dorsch und Lengtour 12.09. + 13.09.2011*



Schwedenfahrer08 schrieb:


> Jungs hab grad bei WF die Lage gecheckt............Oh Man das sieht für Montag garnicht gut aus.


 
Wie sieht denn unser alternativ Programm aus ...|rolleyes

Nehme so oder so frei von Mo bis Mi ...


----------



## noworkteam (8. September 2011)

*AW: MS BODIL Dorsch und Lengtour 12.09. + 13.09.2011*

Nu ist nur noch eine kleine Spitze von MO/DI vorhanden...

Wird schon werden (hoffentlich...)


----------



## ralle (9. September 2011)

*AW: MS BODIL Dorsch und Lengtour 12.09. + 13.09.2011*

habe eben mit der Frau des Käptn's gesprochen - sieht eher schlecht aus für unsere Tour.
Ich sollte morgen mittag nochmal anrufen um genaueres zu erfahren.

Da kann ich aber nicht -- kann das bitte jemand übernehmen, und die Info gleich hier reinsetzen ??
Denke das wäre schon wichtig - zwecks Urlaub und so!!


----------



## majoAB (9. September 2011)

*AW: MS BODIL Dorsch und Lengtour 12.09. + 13.09.2011*

Hallo Ralle,
ich würde das übernehmen, wenn es für Euch ok ist.

Gruß Mario


----------



## stefanwitteborg (9. September 2011)

*AW: MS BODIL Dorsch und Lengtour 12.09. + 13.09.2011*

Normal ist es immer so geregelt das wir Samstag gegen 18.00 beim Kaptain anrufen...das mache ich dann wohl!
Kein Problem, so wie immer halt!


----------



## majoAB (9. September 2011)

*AW: MS BODIL Dorsch und Lengtour 12.09. + 13.09.2011*

Ok, dann ist das ja klar.

Hat jemand gerade das ZDF-Wetter gesehen? #dLaut denen kommt da ein Hurikan (Katia) auf Irland zu. |uhoh:       Am Montag soll er da sein. Hat das Wetter was gegen uns?|kopfkrat

Gruß Mario


----------



## noworkteam (10. September 2011)

*AW: MS BODIL Dorsch und Lengtour 12.09. + 13.09.2011*

Moin, Moin,

heute morgen im Postfach:

_Hallo
Wir fahren nicht d. 12-13 September, da ist zu viel Wind. 
MfG Bodil
Emma.Line


__________________________
_
Kann man machen nix ....


----------



## majoAB (10. September 2011)

*AW: MS BODIL Dorsch und Lengtour 12.09. + 13.09.2011*

Ich gehe jetzt wieder ins Bett, ne Runde weinen.#q#q#q


----------



## noworkteam (10. September 2011)

*AW: MS BODIL Dorsch und Lengtour 12.09. + 13.09.2011*



majoAB schrieb:


> Ich gehe jetzt wieder ins Bett, ne Runde weinen.#q#q#q


 

Nach der Tour ist vor der Tour,..,da muss Du Dich drangewöhnen,..,is halt so....wenn keine positive Großwetterlage vorherrscht...

Gruß


----------



## majoAB (10. September 2011)

*AW: MS BODIL Dorsch und Lengtour 12.09. + 13.09.2011*

Ja, ja..... |wavey: Ich bin trotzdem traurig!:c
Nächstes Jahr fahre ich dann lieber wieder nach Norwegen tief in die Fjorde. Da kann mich der Wind dann wenigstens nicht so stark erreichen und ich kann die Fische ärgern (oder sie mich).:m

Gruß Mario


----------



## noworkteam (10. September 2011)

*AW: MS BODIL Dorsch und Lengtour 12.09. + 13.09.2011*

Also ich will dieses Jahr noch zweimal raus

da geht 2011 noch was....

Gruss


----------



## bender (10. September 2011)

*AW: MS BODIL Dorsch und Lengtour 12.09. + 13.09.2011*

Moin Jan! 

Da bin ich gern dabei! 

Ende des Monats kommt unser Angelzeug aus Norge wieder...
Dann kann es los gehen 

Gruß 

Christian


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (11. September 2011)

*AW: MS BODIL Dorsch und Lengtour 12.09. + 13.09.2011*

Jungs ich glaub mich hat das Glück verlassen, hatte mich schon so gefreut und jetzt ist wieder nichts mit Fischen.


Ich will auch aufs Schiff #q#q#q#q:c:c

Ich will auch mit

Grüssle CD


----------



## stefanwitteborg (12. September 2011)

*AW: MS BODIL Dorsch und Lengtour 12.09. + 13.09.2011*

Für die die mir das Geld überwiesen haben!

Bitte per PN eure Bankverbindung!

Danke!


----------

